

Seamless Transitioning from Google Reader to feedly - mocy
http://blog.feedly.com/2013/03/14/google-reader/

======
greggman
Thanks but I don't want an APP. I use 14+ different browsers a day. I touch
other machines as well. Any machine I'm on, even if it's not mine, I want to
access my feeds. I have ZERO interest in an app. Thank you.

~~~
bookwormAT
if a web application does not count as an "app" for you, then I have good
news: Feedly has a web application. A good one. <http://www.feedly.com>

------
mladenkovacevic
I wish there was a bare-bones version.. I'm using the android app right now
and had several moments where I just paused not knowing what to do.. it's a
very "swipe-happy" UI. I guess I'll get used to it eventually.

------
bhauer
Interesting.

But PBSALTPH.

Product blogs should always link to product homes.

~~~
pettazz
I have no idea what that acronym is. Please de-obfuscate.

~~~
dkokelley
It's the third line.

> Product blogs should always link to product homes

~~~
pettazz
Ah, too many letters and too little coffee on my part. Thanks.

------
proex
It's a nice reader really, but i don't want to have to install an extension
just because.

------
SeppoErviala
I want a google reader replacement but this requires me to install something
instead of just working.

~~~
ClintonWu
If you're looking for an alternative to skim headlines please give Skim.Me
(<http://skim.me>) a try (what a great name ha). We're a startup releasing
another version soon to help you keep up at a glance.

~~~
dfc
I want a light weight feed reader with very few distractions. Upon visiting
your page I see that you use webgl on your homepage and it appears that you
only allow logins through facebook?

------
lchang
Import my tags and folders and you're good.

The RSS feed isn't the problem - it's the hundreds of hours I've put into
curating content.

~~~
wslh
Search for: google reader api site:stackoverflow.com

------
mocy
<http://feedly.com> is the product home

~~~
zuu
not to be confused with <http://www.feedly.com/> which does not work :)

~~~
mocy
:) It works for me, but it seems to be really slow right now.

------
kybernetikos
I've just been trying to use feedly, but it's leaving a lot to be desired.

I don't want to have to search in order to add a site. I have the URL in my
clipboard, I want to just add it to a particular group. The organise function
(which on my vertical screen requires hover and if I click instead it closes
it) seems to be designed around assuming that you don't have many groups or
feeds in your groups. For example, I was trying to add a particular feed url
to a particular group. It wouldn't let me because it was already in another
group, but I couldn't see which group it was in (and why shouldn't I have a
feed in more than one group?).

Also, what's with the huge featured thing? I don't care about what's
'featured', what I want is a timeline of full articles from my groups, without
extra nonsense up at the top and without having to move between sites. I don't
care about the feed it's from, what I care about is new content. I moved to
reader from bloglines precisely because reader would let me have that and
bloglines wouldn't, if feedly won't either then I simply can't use it.

------
elithrar
What I find especially odd is that they have built their API-compatible
replacement for a Google property on another Google property.

Although App Engine is unlikely to see a shutdown in the way Reader has/will
be, they're still at the whims of a company whose primary business isn't a
development/app platform.

~~~
jyap
You can't put out blanket statements like that. Google is a huge company with
many different divisions. You may as well just impose a ban on Google on not
even use Google search. It's like saying "Don't use AWS because Amazon is a
commerce site".

Also App Engine is a paid for product. When you decide to charge for a product
things become 'real' because you can't just shut down a product people good
money for and rely on for business. Of course in theory anything could be shut
down but the likelihood greatly decreases once you start charging users.

------
kmlymi
Smooth transition of my information. However, I find using it a bit atrocious
in terms of trying to figure out what all those little custom icons mean.
Sadly, I don't see myself getting used to it any time soon.

------
carsonm
Pardon the skepticism, but:

a) No clear revenue model

b) Built on the (thus far, still supported) Google App engine

Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice...

------
kyriakos
Tried it in the past on android but was facing some issues with Greek text,
tested it again now and the problem persists.

------
vlokshin
Brilliant timing with this blog post - that should be the biggest take-way
from this to the HN crowd.

------
Bjartr
All I want is an equivalent "Next unread item" bookmarklet, anyone know of a
service that has that?

------
apendleton
Does "transition" just mean the feeds will be copied? What about old content?
Starred content?

------
hdra
feels really slow, is it because of the traffic surge?

~~~
adouzzy
I guess it is. The name Normandy is hilarious.

------
stuqqq
feedly is loading forever.

------
barista
Windows Phone application please

